# Homepage, Scroll-down menü und zugehöriges Bild



## N'aix (31. Mai 2007)

Also auf  folgender homepage http://starforce02.piranho.com/eng/bestell.html

steht ja unten ein scroll down menü wo man  farbe auswählen kann

und ich täte gerne daneben ein bild erscheinen lassen, welches je nach ausgewählter farbe variiert, wie mache ich das (also in java^^)?



mfg


----------



## MasterEvil (31. Mai 2007)

Angenommen du hast neben deiner Combobox nen kleines DIV dann könntest du bei OnChange
ne Abfrage machen was gerade ausgewählt ist:
_document.getElementById("DEINE_COMBOBOX").value_

Und dann setzt du halt die Farbe des DIVs oder was auch immer:
_document.getElementById("DEIN_DIV").style.backgroundColor = 'red';_


Im günstigsten Fall speicherst du den CSS-Farbnamen oder die HEX-Zahl dafür als Value in die ComboBox.
Statt _backgroundColor_ kannst du dann selbstverständlich auch backgroundImage benutzen


----------

